# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng ngon và rẻ tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Người ta thường ví von rằng Hà Nội là kinh đô của các món ăn. Bởi ở Hà Nội, bạn có thể tìm thấy tất cả các loại thức ăn từ các món ăn của ba miền Bắc – Trung – Nam của đất nước cho đến các món Tây, món Tàu v.v… Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có thể cảm thấy thích thú khi nếm thử các món ăn châu Âu bởi sự khác biệt về hương vị. Lần này, hãy cùng chúng tôi đến với Nhà hàng HIQ, bạn sẽ có cơ hội thưởng thức những món ăn quen thuộc của châu Âu nhưng lại được chế biến rất hợp với khẩu vị của người châu Á.






Nằm trên con đường êm ả Nguyễn Thị Định, không khói bụi, không tiếng ồn xe cộ, Nhà hàng HIQ đáp ứng nhu cầu ẩm thực để thực khách có những bữa ăn thịnh soạn, vui vẻ bên bạn bè và người thân.








Đến với nhà hàng Nhà hàng HIQ, bạn sẽ thật sự ấn tượng với không gian tinh tế, nhỏ xinh, ấm cúng phong cách bài trí đơn giản đẹp mắt ở đây. Với gam màu nâu vàng chủ đạo, thiết kế của nhà hàng sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác gần gũi, ấm áp khi đặt chân đến. Những bộ bàn ghế gỗ xinh xắn được xếp đặt khéo léo, gọn gàng tạo không gian vừa rộng rãi, vừa riêng tư. Tùy theo nhu cầu, bạn cũng có thể chọn cho mình một vị trí phù hợp. Nếu như tầng 1 là Bar và cafe phụ vụ đồ uống với menu phong phú gồm rượu vang, rượu mạnh, cafe, sinh tố, nước ép hoa quả, cocktail, mocktail, kem tự làm,  thì tầng 2 &3 Phục vụ ăn uống các món Âu, Á. Đặc biêt, Tầng 2 nhà hàng ngoài chỗ ăn cho bố mẹ còn có 1 phòng chờ để cho các bé có thể vui đùa.






Tầng 1 - Bar và Cafe





Tầng 2 và 3 là nơi phục vụ các món ăn Á - Âu



Phòng chờ cho bé




Vốn ra đời với tâm huyết mang đến một khẩu vị giao thoa giữa Âu – Việt nhằm tạo sự thích thú, gần gũi đối với thực khách Việt, Nhà hàng HIQ đã không ngừng sáng tạo những khẩu vị mới lạ đến với từng món ăn quen thuộc của xứ trời Âu. Cũng là những món gần như truyền thống của các nước phương Tây như: Sup, Salad Nga, Thăn bò nướng tảng, Bò nướng ngũ vị, Bò lúc lắc, thịt lợn chiên xù sốt BBQ, Mỳ Ý sốt bò băm,... nhưng tại đây, thực khách sẽ cảm nhận được sự tỉ mỉ trong từng sáng tạo của người đầu bếp. Các loại gia vị đã được gia giảm nhằm mang lại sự phù hợp đối với khẩu vị châu Á. Tiếp thu những tinh túy của ẩm thực Âu.



Cá hồi cốt chanh leo



Cocktail tôm 2

Nem HIQ



Nem phú quý 1



Tôm muối





Bên cạnh các món ăn Âu, nhà hàng Nhà hàng HIQ còn có các món ăn mang hương vị Việt: cá chép om rưa, hến xào hành răm, ba chỉ rang cháy cạnh, gà hấp lá tranh, gà rang muối, … Những món ăn ở đây được chế biến từ các loại thực phẩm tươi ngon, do chính tay các đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp tuyển chọn. Chính vì vậy, bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi thưởng thức. Với đội ngũ đầu bếp tay nghề cao, giàu kinh nghiệm và từng phục vụ cho các nhà hàng lớn tại Hà Nội, chắc chắn thực khách sẽ cảm thấy hài lòng với những món ăn thể hiện được cả lòng yêu nghề và sự tinh tế của các đầu bếp.



Cá HIQ




Chân giò hầm nấm

Với không gian ấm cúng của Nhà hàng HIQ là lựa chọn lý tưởng cho bữa ăn trưa văn phòng, offline họp nhóm bạn bè, gặp gỡ tiếp đối tác, liên hoan công ty, tổ chức sinh nhật cho các thành viên trong gia đình, tổ chức sinh nhật cho các bé, ăn tối thân mật ấm cúng giữa các gia. Với phong cách phục vụ chu đáo, thân thiện và nhiệt tình, giá cả phải chăng và ngày càng hoàn thiện nâng cao chất lượng dịch vụ,chắc chắn Nhà hàng HIQ sẽ trở thành một địa chỉ ẩm thực quen thuộc đối nhiều thực khách.






 Một nhà hàng kết hợp đồ ăn Á - Âu, với những đặc trưng và sáng tạo trong việc kinh doanh đồ ăn cũng như rượu vang.Nhà hàng HIQ hân hạnh mang tới cho bạn và người thân những bữa tiệc hoàn hảo nhất.



Thông tin cho bạn:



Nhà hàng HIQ ENOTECA

Địa chỉ: Số 8 ngõ 30 Nguyễn Thị Định, Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội.(Từ đường Trần Duy Hưng đi vào 15m đến ngõ 30 cạnh tòa nhà 15 tầng)

Điện thoại: 04 66805209

Hotline: 0912 593 668



_

----------

